# Virgil - Klown Album



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that's pretty cool. one of my best years in haunting was the year i did my evil clown theme. i called it coulrophobia. most have no idea what this means.


----------



## Nev (Jul 10, 2006)

yeah its an odd name and has no clown sound to it at all...
should be carniphobia or jestephobia...


----------

